# Bank holiday weekend?



## topcat1 (24 Aug 2009)

Is anyone riding this weekend?

I've got nothing planned.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Aug 2009)

I'll be out riding, but unfortunatly it will be to work & back  Working all BH weekend again


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2009)

Dave, I'm busy Saturday and Sunday but wouldn't mind a run out on Monday. Maybe something to the West/South side of London? I've not tried it but hear the Windsor area's nice for riding. I'm happy to come up to town or you could ride/train down to my neck of the woods. Same goes for anyone else....Al


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Yeh - come to Windsor - Eton, Chilterns, return via the café on the bridge at Eton...do Crimp hill, Priest Hill, the Windsor Great Park. Shoot out and down, drop MacB off at Yately, turn right to Martins Heron and back to Windsor via the Racecourse, fight the wind up the hill and back to Staines where Davywalnuts will have got the beers in...

Then in the afternoon we'll...


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2009)

hmmm, do we feel the 'stirrings' of a ride here!!! As long as TC1 doesn't come back and say Monday's the one day he can't do.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Don't worry - he's always on strike. The only thing that always turns up on time is his seat post...


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

Disappointment of Whitstable no-show turns into Bank Holiday ride to sort of make up for it....

Plan's start hatching and using cunning interwebby thingy mike e spots cheapo train tickets to the smoke...

Is this a definate guy's, need to book quick for bargain tickets

Can arrive St Pancras 08:09, 08:38 or 09:01

Can leave St Pancras as late as 22:25 !!!!!!!!!!!

Now even my geographic brilliance realizes that St Pancras is not near Windsor but another quick scoot on the train and I'm there....


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

London to Windsor, plenty of trains and quite reasonably priced. Takes between 30 mins and an hour depending on which train you catch and if you have to change.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Ok - come. We are officially doing a Windsor and environs ride...mostly main roads with the odd Hampshire soul thrown in for good measure.


----------



## MacB (24 Aug 2009)

yep, I'll definitely ride on Monday Mike, book your tickets and Teef will sort out a route for us all........magical mystery anyone?


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ok - come. We are officially doing a Windsor and environs ride...mostly main roads with the odd Hampshire soul thrown in for good measure.





I give in...................environs???


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Hull-Upon-Thames...via Bleak and Divine's ride - who knows?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Great use of smiley mike e - sorry.

Here.


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

I can be at Windsor & Eton Central at 10:17 or maybe even 09:59 if I can get from St Pancras to Paddington quickly.

I can leave Windsor as late as 9pm.

Times good for everyone?


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Great use of smiley mike e - sorry.
> 
> Here.



Ok so not a too difficult word that, should maybe have known.....................or did I..

Well to be honest, no not really

If I was riding up here, for example, I would say "Hull and nearby" or maybe "Hull and places not so far from Hull", it's all a bit more Janet and John the further north you travel.....

Apologies in advance to very clever people who also live in the north..


----------



## iLB (24 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Apologies in advance to very clever people who also live in the north..



thats alright, i'm not up there yet


----------



## alinaee (24 Aug 2009)

handbag and i were looking at riding out on monday too if you'll have us!!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Yeah - Shall we all meet at St Pancras and roll out? Approx 90 to Windsor - those joining in Bollo, Peter, Davy, MacB can have the coffee ready in Windsor - the Runnymede Café maybe?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Aug 2009)

Once again " a handbag!" - come along. No organisation - we'll all have fun.


----------



## mike e (24 Aug 2009)

I'm quite happy to train it out to Windsor, how long would it take to ride? I am better catching the earlier train to London?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Your call mike e - I just read a few later posts about others joining in...all come by train to Windsor maybe? Sorry, my brain cell is not computing too well this evening!


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

OK, it's booked. Arrive St Pancras 08:09 Bank Holiday Monday. Meet other London based cyclists, ride to Paddington, meet other London based cyclists, train out to Windsor

Fast train - Padd 08:51 Windsor 09:20
Slow Train - Padd 08:57 Windsor 09:39

Both trains - change at Slough

Return Padd to Windsor £8.50, not sure if cheaper in a group.

So, anyone wanting to meet me at St Pancras at 08:09 or Paddington at about 8.30pm feel free

May need to consider booking bikes on the train, or travel on both trains if there's lot's of people?


----------



## alinaee (25 Aug 2009)

i'm ok cycling to windsor or taking the train.......


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

I go away for 5 minutes

So, we meet Mike at the station, roll down to meet Mac on the A30 (to be arranged) then Martin can show us the delights of windsor and co (some of us have to be up at 3am tues) and we'll make up the rest on the day.


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

Alina
Handbag
ilovebikes?
Aperitif
MacB
Mike
tc1

Do we train it to windsor?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=77574 - I just doodled something, with minimal, planning, climbing, flints on road etc - follows the Thames for a bit and we might even see the SittingFat duck at Bray, home of Heston Services Blumenthal - Littlewick Green is a nice cricket ground (The Cricketers pub there too) - no sign of a fixture on their website though  and a spin through the Park and down Crimp Hill,(Union Inn / The Oxford Blue pubs) through Datchet to the finish. 
Some of the roads around the Castle will be quite busy I expect. You Windsor, you lose some...

Other ideas variations on this collective ride? Not definitive - but suggestive.


----------



## Peter (25 Aug 2009)

hmmmmm - maybe


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

I'm easy on where I meet up with folks, though don't see a lot of point in me schlepping all the way to London, on my own, just to turn around and come back. Checking the maps Windsor station is about 18 miles from home for me and it's about 22 miles from St Pancras, so seems a pretty good start/meet point. If we said something like 11am at Windsor then everyone has time to cycle there.


----------



## redjedi (25 Aug 2009)

I should be able to make this one on the Monday 

Bring your earplugs MacB 

Shall we run a poll to see what Davy's excuse for not joining us will be?

My moneys on a dead leg or dodgy kebab


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

Ah the, now legendary, 'cryer offer' DavyW, hmmm, what chance him being up for a ride 3 days in to the holiday weekend?


----------



## handbag (25 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Alina
> Handbag
> ilovebikes?
> Aperitif
> ...



OMG, I see my name's on there Alina you're naughty girl! anyway sounds fun so thanks folks to have us in, to get to Windsor I prefer to take a train from Paddington though, guys what do you say?


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

handbag said:


> OMG, I see my name's on there Alina you're naughty girl! anyway sounds fun so thanks folks to have us in, to get to Windsor I prefer to take a train from Paddington though, guys what do you say?



If we set the meet point and time for Windsor, then people can decide how they want to get there. I'm sure some will arrange other meet points and cycle and some will go by train.

Teef, we need you to set the time for the meet at Windsor and then the rest of us can plan around that(little bit of delegation there, got to get the Big Fella working on this one)


----------



## alinaee (25 Aug 2009)

handbag, if the start time at windsor is like 10/11 do you want to just cycle there, its 20 odd miles i think


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

What time do people want to start? 

MacB 11:00

Me Don't mind if I go into London to ride out with anyone who needs a wayfinder to Windsor - about 90 minutes, as mentioned previously...

Circuit is about 90km -so that will take three hours, + a stop here and there and it is really a question of sightseeing, people watching, handbag shopping and all the other elements - not too late a finish and safely tucked up in bed by 21:00. (Give or take a few hours)

Alina
Handbag
ilovebikes?
Aperitif
MacB
Mike
tc1
redjedi

So, to summarise - meet at Windsor somewhere between 08:00 - 11:00, there's plenty to see.
I know Windsor and Eton Riverside is served by trains at 28 mins and 58 mins past the hour from Waterloo, if anyone wanted to arrive in the locale by train. I guess the other Windsor Station covers the choo choo from St Panc / Paddington.

Actually, the sensible thing is to make the start time tailored to mike's arrival.

*Davy's excuse is that he's playing the melody pans at Notting Hill Carnival for the Staines Kebab Calypso Co-operative.

Add your name for this casual jaunt please..


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> Ah the, now legendary, 'cryer offer' DavyW, hmmm, what chance him being up for a ride 3 days in to the holiday weekend?



HAHAHAHA!!! 

Just seen this thread! Well, am actually very chuffed I was thought about...

Okay, so, my excuses?? What ones do you want?? hehehe!

Well, I would love to do this ride... but... and all apply...

1, Am awaiting on new tyres to come though, nice shiney completely white ones! This is due to a nice big screw ruining my rear tyre and alot of glass destroying my front and rear tyre about the same time.. These should be through soon, but completely differant to what I am used to feel wise..

2, It is a bank holiday weekend, the last of the year, so hence forth, it should be filled with fun and frollics and copious amount of beer and my kebaby will be most upset if i dont buy a doner of two... 

3, I am moving home this weekend... where to yet, I dont know! hehehe! I am still looking! 

4, I still havnet packed yet! 

5, Or arranged a removal van!

6, Or checked out the local eateries!

7, Or pubs!

Now, if I move this weekend then all being well, Ill be up for this.. 

And I can then show Aperitif my nice new frame which loves climbing hills!


----------



## redjedi (25 Aug 2009)

That's a good list there Davy, I've think you've covered all eventualities 

There seems to be a flaw in your plan though



> 3, I am moving home *this weekend*... where to yet, *I dont know!* hehehe! I am still looking!


I have a couple of cardboard boxes if you get stuck, but at least it's summer time. 

I can also look after your new S-works for you


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> That's a good list there Davy, I've think you've covered all eventualities
> 
> There seems to be a flaw in your plan though
> 
> ...



Well, I could be getting married! But thats never happening!

Ah, yes... slight flaw... I am confident ill be fine.. I always leave things to the last min! 

The s-works is tooooo small for you.. plus its Shimano based, all too confusing for you Campag boys... so yeh, I think your be fine with her!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

> This is due to a nice big screw ruining my rear tyre...



Whatever next Davy...


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Whatever next Davy...



hahaha! Actually it did unsettle me as I thought the spokes had collpased on me! And please, no "who ate all the pies" gags please!


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

Agreed Teef - 

Mikee - you decide what time you're arriving at St Pancras and then what time you're arriving at Windsor and we'll gear the rest up around that - you are our leader


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> we might even see the SittingFat duck at Bray



 I have my eye on this thread now for further remarks Teef! 

Can't make this ride, as am going out for a country pootle with my mate and his sister (both just starting out cycling). If plans change I will let you know and would like to come along.

Cheers,
SD


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> Agreed Teef -
> 
> Mikee - you decide what time you're arriving at St Pancras and then what time you're arriving at Windsor and we'll gear the rest up around that - you are our leader



I am booked onto the train to arrive into St Pancras (from Sheffield) at 08:09 on Monday morning. My initial thought was to catch a train out to Windsor however having looked at a map it's not too far 22ish miles so we could bike it, 90 mins has been mentioned by Teef. I don't leave London till the very late hour of 22:25, this gives plenty of time for all manner of disaster and disruption to take place...

Whichever way we choose to travel to Windsor I can meet London based riders at St Pancras, I will wear a pink carnation and stand underneath the big clock..

I am very much looking forward to this ride as I have never been to Windsor before, or I can't remember, if it was in my very younger years. The weather looks like it could be nice and it appears there's quite a few people on this ride...

To quote Mr Legg........."This could be a classic"...........or perhaps not..


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2009)

[THREAD JACK]



Davywalnuts said:


> 3, I am moving home this weekend... where to yet, I dont know! hehehe! I am still looking!



What area are you looking in Davy? I have to find somebody to move into my place asap! Zone 2 might be a bit too urban for you though - although there's a kebab shop 1 min stroll up the road 

Excellent transport links, with Clapham Junction less than 10 mins walk away.

[/THREAD JACK]


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> [THREAD JACK]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wheres Zone 2? Ideally around staines area... where else huh! lol!

Mmmmm, kebab shop any good?


----------



## 4F (25 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Wheres Zone 2?



Outside of zone 1 but not as far as zone 3 

Are you planning to come to AH's ride which I think will take in COLCHESTER 7 times ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

4F said:


> Outside of zone 1 but not as far as zone 3
> 
> Are you planning to come to AH's ride which I think will take in COLCHESTER 7 times ?



So you can gloat in your Ips*** top?


----------



## 4F (25 Aug 2009)

If it is possible to gloat from the position of 2nd bottom then the answer is yes


----------



## alinaee (25 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I am booked onto the train to arrive into St Pancras (from Sheffield) at 08:09 on Monday morning. My initial thought was to catch a train out to Windsor however having looked at a map it's not too far 22ish miles so we could bike it, 90 mins has been mentioned by Teef. I don't leave London till the very late hour of 22:25, this gives plenty of time for all manner of disaster and disruption to take place...
> 
> Whichever way we choose to travel to Windsor I can meet London based riders at St Pancras, I will wear a pink carnation and stand underneath the big clock..
> 
> ...




Mike i will meet you at st pancras at 8:15, you can lead the way to windsor


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Aug 2009)

4F said:


> If it is possible to gloat from the position of 2nd bottom then the answer is yes



Yup! But its a month away so you never know where we will each be in the league table!

Just checked it out! If Aperfits is cycling there and back am in! I think! *note to consult drinking diary*...


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

Davy, you got a new bike then?

I just bought this for my brother





fresh out the box.


----------



## handbag (25 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I am booked onto the train to arrive into St Pancras (from Sheffield) at 08:09 on Monday morning. My initial thought was to catch a train out to Windsor however having looked at a map it's not too far 22ish miles so we could bike it, 90 mins has been mentioned by Teef. I don't leave London till the very late hour of 22:25, this gives plenty of time for all manner of disaster and disruption to take place...



hhmmmm alright I don't mind to cycle to Windsor if we don't start too early, we can meet up with Mike at Kings X and have some breakfast there even... which makes us to get to Windsor at 10:30ish?


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Davy, you got a new bike then?
> 
> I just bought this for my brother
> 
> ...



Ohhhh
Did I mention they we are distant relatives by the way TC! Note for your diary; my birthday is 13th May and I'm about a 54 frame size


----------



## handbag (25 Aug 2009)

BTW Mike, Condor opens from 9am to 6pm on Monday but I don't know if this applies to Bank holiday Monday, but if they are open you might want to pop in there in morning for a little shopping?


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

Hello all,

OK, so the getting to Windsor bit.

I'm not sure of a route, as in I haven't ridden there before, but I can "hack" my way across in that general direction, any route advice please from St Pancras to Windsor? EDIT - not reqd, pm from Teef.

Alinaee & Kat,Teef meet ST PANCRAS not Kings Cross and we can find somewhere nice for breakfast, set off 9am to arrive Windsor 10.30am ish give or take, with a meeting time for everyone else 11am depart

TC1 same arrangements? with your brother? and his loverrrrrly new bike?

This is going to be good........


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2009)

I knew it, knowing you both I thought you looked very similar 



Sittingduck said:


> Ohhhh
> Did I mention they we are distant relatives by the way TC! Note for your diary; my birthday is 13th May and I'm about a 54 frame size


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

handbag said:


> BTW Mike, Condor opens from 9am to 6pm on Monday but I don't know if this applies to Bank holiday Monday, but if they are open you might want to pop in there in morning for a little shopping?



We won't have time for Condor, thank god, as much as I like the shop (I still haven't visited since the re-fit) I spend most of my £££ catching trains to London...


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Ah! Anthony!

Your previous arrangements have now been incorporated into the Bank Holiday Monday adventures - "Mouseketeer Monday"

Please invite your 'close friends who have just started out'



> Can't make this ride, as am going out for a country pootle with my mate and his sister (both just starting out cycling). If plans change I will let you know and would like to come along.



prize B*ll**ks if I ever heard it. BRING THEM WITH YOU! This will be a country pootle - with lorries!
Come on Anthony...you are falling into the Davywalnuts rut of dispair - you're better than that!
(And Davy - don't take that lying down..."screw_in' your wheels" whatever - get on up! "Take me to the bridge" will not be Staines Bridge either...It will be a local fixture for you, you idle git  )

Anymore for HMS Punishment?! More videos and fun to follow.
I promise it will be ok as Luke is leading the ride...
...with Dave 
..and Davyw - "The Sex Machine" 
Oh - and bring some little (because lots of littles makes a lot) money for a special rolling raffle for mikee's Help For Heroes - we are going to have some fun!  I have prizes galore!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2009)

I had considered it Teef but one of them is on a nobbly tyre mtb that's seen better days and the other has only cycled a grand total of about 40 miles on his new bike so far (same goes for how far he has cycled in the past X years)! Maybe one day - but not yet


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

Luke is the ideal man to lead out this ride, if you lose sight of him you just listen out for his freehub........


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

I'm liking "Mouseketeer Monday"

I never did receive confirmation of membership to this club of elite cyclists..


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I had considered it Teef but one of them is on a nobbly tyre mtb that's seen better days and the other has only cycled a grand total of about 40 miles on his new bike so far (same goes for how far he has cycled in the past X years)! Maybe one day - but not yet



No excuses - just tell them what a fool am I and that "we'll just go along to amuse them" - please Ant - that's a rubbish reason, particularly as you are the voice of experience to them. (Get their money for the raffle )




 Sort it out Ant!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Ah good! Get to work on the sedentiary duck and the ducklings now Gersh...


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> No excuses - just tell them what a fool am I and that "we'll just go along to amuse them" - please Ant - that's a rubbish reason, particularly as you are the voice of experience to them. (Get their money for the raffle )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> We'll see you at St Pancras



Ah Good.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Alina
Handbag
ilovebikes?
Aperitif
MacB
mikee
tc1
redjedi
Sittingduck with two close for comfort friends...
THE User1314
DAVYWALNUTS


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

Unfortunatly tc2 has torn his calf muscle and wont be able to come out and play.


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Meet you all at St Pancras just before 9ish.
> 
> ...



Be nice to see you again Gersh, hopefully SD can work his magic with his posse of newbie's, I mean what's the worse that could happen:-

Altercation on a garage forecourt?

Losing members of the peleton?

Crashing?

Riders departing the ride early, taking with them large quantities of cake?


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Unfortunatly tc2 has torn his calf muscle and wont be able to come out and play.



He'll be gutted, missing the ride and the chance to try out his new steed...


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> I'm liking "Mouseketeer Monday"
> 
> I never did receive confirmation of membership to this club of elite cyclists..



Ahem!


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

Doe's this mean I can order my jersey?.......


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Yes. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Last ride of the summer before the Autumnal nights draw in.



Gersh, when is your hilly surrey ride? If I have advance dates I can book sooner than later for cheap train travel.


----------



## topcat1 (25 Aug 2009)

Don't forget it's Carnival on monday so some roads will be closed around hyde pk.


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Saturday, November 28th. Roehampton Gate at Richmond Park to Boxhill at Dorking and back.
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=23759
> 
> I'll start a separate thread on it next week. Get people committed.



Thought the date rang a bell, it's the day after the last FNRttC (Brighton) so I'll already be down in London.

Breakfast at Brighton, train back to London, Richmond Park for the next outing, train home late Saturday night.


----------



## MacB (25 Aug 2009)

anyone else think Mikee's getting excited

TC1, give my best to TC2, must be a real bummer getting injured with a new bike sitting there.

Folks, I'll be at Windsor station for 1030, traveling up from Farnborough, if Peter, or anyone else, wants to join me, then the more the merrier........Bollo fancy stretching your legs?


----------



## mike e (25 Aug 2009)

Studying the map for the ride a little closer,

What's happening down Cannon Lane? and Littlewick Green?

I have noted places of interest for my camera:-

Windsor - Castle, Park
Eton - college thingy
Royal Ascot - gee,gee place
The Thames - well it's a river init
Marlow - it sound's nice
Marshgate Trading Estate - sound's even nicer, almost exotic

Any other sights?


----------



## Bollo (25 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> anyone else think Mikee's getting excited
> 
> TC1, give my best to TC2, must be a real bummer getting injured with a new bike sitting there.
> 
> Folks, I'll be at Windsor station for 1030, traveling up from Farnborough, if Peter, or anyone else, wants to join me, then the more the merrier........Bollo fancy stretching your legs?


Thanks for the nod, MacB. 

Unfortunately I'm stretching them on an overnight ride to the start of the Burgess Hill Rumble, followed by pies, followed by the Burgess Hill Rumble, followed by the train home, possibly followed by an autopsy and a death by misadventure verdict.

Yawl have a good day. We'll have to sort something out down my gaff before the winter sets in.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Aug 2009)

Good luck Bollo - you doing Toys H etc?


----------



## mistral (26 Aug 2009)

And it's a yes from me.

Gersh, I'm planning to set off at 9am, do you want to join me for the ride to the meet at Windsor station at 10:30?

We could meet up opposite Pizza Express in Esher?


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2009)

I'll be riding straight to Windsor from Brentford. I'll aim for 10-10.30

Which garden path are you leading the London/Hull lot up Aperitif? I may try and catch you up on route.

MacB - is that the Riverside station or the Central Station?


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> MacB - is that the Riverside station or the Central Station?



there's more than one???


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

Ok, two stations in Windsor, Central and Riverside, I'd suggest the meet point is the Riverside station......they're only 0.1miles apart anyway


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> Ok, two stations in Windsor, Central and Riverside, I'd suggest the meet point is the Riverside station......they're only 0.1miles apart anyway



Ones at the top of the hill, the others at the bottom.. think riverside is the one at the bottom...

My nice shiney all white tyres are through!

So thats one problem down! And having to have gone through 4 "p's" in a week, and no, Aperitif, not "pee", am glad to have them! 

viewing a house tonight so maybe that will be that problem sorted too, cross-fingers! 

Just the hardcore hangover monday morning and if am not moving that day too as the remaining two cliffhangers!!

TBC!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Depending on the route taken, there is a great kebab shop in Staines.
> 
> Hehehe



Oh yes!! Well, two actually! Plus great bars, a Mc'ds drive thru and of course, I can give a guided tour of where Ali G was filmed!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh yes!! Well, two actually! Plus great bars, a Mc'ds drive thru and *of course, I can give a guided tour of where Ali G was filmed!*




Ah - confirmation...as if it was needed. I am bringing a permanent marker so that we can all sign your tyres...


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> Ok, two stations in Windsor, Central and Riverside, I'd suggest the meet point is the Riverside station......they're only 0.1miles apart anyway



But Central station is inside the shopping area, and I believe there is an outdoor cafe (not confirmed) or at least lots of benches.

Riverside is very small and no-where to wait. I suggest Central.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

See. Ride manager to the fore...what a team! Finish those cap designs quicksmart Luke...your audience awaits.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> But Central station is inside the shopping area, and I believe there is an outdoor cafe (not confirmed) or at least lots of benches.
> 
> Riverside is very small and no-where to wait. I suggest Central.



Yes, there is.. There's also a Ha Ha Bar & Canteen there too.. And more eye candy too..

About 100 yards away from the Riverside Station, theres also quite a few cafes/huts etc, but if we are meeting at a Station I would agree with Luke and go with central.. Also, Mike's train will be coming in to that one, if he gets the train, or not, I cant remember? 

And if the Cafes are closed, half way up the hill is a Mc'ds!


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ah - confirmation...as if it was needed. I am bringing a permanent marker so that we can all sign your tyres...



Not my nice new white ones you wont sonny jim!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Not my nice new white ones you wont sonny jim!



Ah - further confirmation. That's me told. I'll leave the pen at home then.


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ah - further confirmation. That's me told. I'll leave the pen at home then.



And no abusing them Jeremy Clarkson and Hamster Style when am on a Walnutbreak either!! hehe!


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Mike's train will be coming in to that one, if he gets the train, or not, I cant remember?



Mikes train will be coming down the main road led by Aperitif. There won't be much steam coming from the front, but plenty from the ladies and Mike's fixie as they try to keep up(especially if they come down the hill) 



> And if the Cafes are closed, half way up the hill is a Mc'ds!


 lets hope the cafe's open then

There's always The Crooked House tea rooms. There's one for your scrapbook Mike.


----------



## mike e (26 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Mikes train will be coming down the main road led by Aperitif. There won't be much steam coming from the front, but plenty from the ladies and Mike's fixie as they try to keep up(especially if they come down the hill)
> 
> lets hope the cafe's open then
> 
> There's always The Crooked House tea rooms. There's one for your scrapbook Mike.



This Crooked House gaff looks a bit ram-shackle to me, however there appears to be lot's of favourable reviews. I bet the prices aren't ram-shackle....


----------



## MacB (26 Aug 2009)

Central it is then, that's me told So the big decision, and it's not about decorating The White Walnuts tyres, that's a given. It has to be a book on Davy's nonappearance:-

100-1 - he turns up on time
5-1 - tries the leg 'cramps' ruse again
3-1 - he's got the trots real bad and can't leave the vicinity of a toilet
2-1 - a spec of dirt gets on his white tyres and he cries off claiming major tyre failure
evens - he starts to ride to Windsor and the first gentle rise leaves him unmanned and crying off due to severe physical exhaustion - 500 yards into his day
50,000-1 - he is actually moving house
1,000,000-1 - he's 'pulled' the night before and is still 'tied' to the bed


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> Central it is then, that's me told So the big decision, and it's not about decorating The White Walnuts tyres, that's a given. It has to be a book on Davy's nonappearance:-
> 
> 100-1 - he turns up on time
> 5-1 - tries the leg 'cramps' ruse again
> ...



HAHAHA!! OMG!!! AM still lauging out loud!! Had to tell my work colleague as I was creasing up!! No, not greasing up with a Donna!!

I want £10 each on no3, no5 and no6()! I fancy an each way on No4 but the odds arent good!

Then again, I do get leg cramp alot after a beer binge and night of exhaustion.....!

And you better not abuse my white tyres!! We all know your butterfly bars has chief dibs on abusement!


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> This Crooked House gaff looks a bit ram-shackle to me, however there appears to be lot's of favourable reviews. I bet the prices aren't ram-shackle....



I'm not sure they would appreciate us leaning our bikes against their pristine white tablecloths either.

But they do serve bottles of white wine with their breakfast menu


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm not sure they would appreciate us leaning our bikes against their pristine white tablecloths either.
> 
> But they do serve bottles of *cider* with their breakfast menu



thats something i would expect CoG to come out with!!  hahaha!

I've never been in there, only past, but that part of windsor is very nice! AM sure expensive, but one will be dining on HRH the Queens doorstep!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> thats something i would expect CoG to come out with!!  hahaha!
> 
> I've never been in there, only past, but that part of windsor is very nice! AM sure expensive, but one will be dining on HRH the Queens doorstep!



Which is great Davy, as you will be majestic and suitably a-tyred...


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Which is great Davy, as you will be majestic and suitably a-tyred...



Indeed! My nice bling bling tyres...

I am have doubts about these new tyres however!!


----------



## Aperitif (26 Aug 2009)

You're not alone...I was having doubts about them when the news hit the forum yesterday..!


----------



## redjedi (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Indeed! My nice bling bling tyres...
> 
> I am have doubts about these new tyres however!!



They're dirty already aren't they?


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> They're dirty already aren't they?



Hahaha! 

0 miles on them so far!! And dirty...


----------



## mike e (26 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> 0 miles on them so far!! And dirty...



Wait till we've been offroading in Windsor Park.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (26 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Wait till we've been offroading in Windsor Park.....



Off roading! Windsor park!?? LOL! 

Its full of hills... quite suitable for a fixie...


----------



## redjedi (27 Aug 2009)

Looks like it might be a nice day on Monday. I'm sure the BBC are always right with their forecasts


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Looks like it might be a nice day on Monday. I'm sure the BBC are always right with their forecasts



Excellant!

Well, I have good news too! I have found a place to move too and can move in Saturday! 
But, am not sure I want to... as its slightly more out of town than I want and my bedroom will be smaller than am used to! Very nice place though! 

On the plus side, if I go for it, then I can get the new SRAM & Ritchey parts I want... 

But I would still have odds on me talking into the big white telephone come monday!


----------



## redjedi (27 Aug 2009)

Well done. Where is it?


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Well done. Where is it?



Its in a nice cul de sac just off the hanworth road.. sharing with another nice female friend! 

And, theres safe storage for my bike too!

funny how the world revolves around my bike now! 

So, I think I could be a safe bet for Monday... but I do really want to get lashed sunday!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Going to be weird doing a ride on a geared bike, for the first time in nearly half-a-year..



Geared??? Your legs wont know what to do with themselves!! 

And will you cope with the speed you can now fee wheel at??


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Aug 2009)

I may be able to make this if so how do I get from l'pool st station to st pancras


----------



## handbag (27 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I may be able to make this if so how do I get from l'pool st station to st pancras



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! Sig Superstarrr...


----------



## MacB (27 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I may be able to make this if so how do I get from l'pool st station to st pancras



well I'd say you ring up your husband and get him to bring the car, pick you up and take you

Alternatively, I have no idea but am sure Teef or TC will come to the rescue....hope you make it.....Al


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> well I'd say you ring up your husband and get him to bring the car, pick you up and take you



Am agreeing with the butterfly warrior about this.. you can then bring cake tooo... or is that being cheeky! hehehehe!


----------



## mike e (27 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I may be able to make this if so how do I get from l'pool st station to st pancras



Hi Sig, hope you can make it.

Right here go's from my big red AA atlas, it's the one I photocopied the other week:-

From Liverpool Street you could turn right down Bishopgate, then right onto Threadneedle Street to the Bank then up Poultry, Cheapside, Newgate Street, Holborn Viaduct thru Holborn Circus onto Holborn, then swing a right onto Grays Inn Road and follow all the way to Kings Cross, St Pancras.

That's my recommendation as an "out of towner", I await someone who knows town better than me to suggest otherwise....

Hope to see you Mon.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I may be able to make this if so how do I get from l'pool st station to st pancras



www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17590

or this way via Condor!
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17593

Something like this - I put a note about bus lanes at City Road and Pentonville Road... otherwise we can get lost together in London.(and stop at Wickford for ellevenses..!)

Hey ho.


----------



## stevevw (27 Aug 2009)

Looks like nearly the whole gang is doing this ride. 

I will try my very best to get a pass for Monday.


----------



## topcat1 (27 Aug 2009)

Sig i can meet you at the station then ride over to meet the others.


I've just been out for a spin on tc2s bike, oh my i think i've been a bit too generous it's a bloody rocket.


----------



## redjedi (27 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Sig i can meet you at the station then ride over to meet the others.
> 
> 
> I've just been out for a spin on tc2s bike, oh my i think i've been a bit too generous it's a bloody rocket.



Poor TC2!

First he gets a new bike which he can't ride because he's injured.

Then his brother takes it out for it's maiden voyage.

Next he'll come home to find you swapped the wheels for a set of Decathlon specials.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Davy, you got a new bike then?
> 
> I just bought this for my brother
> 
> ...



Just remembered you saying about this! Sorry! I follow this site alot through my moby but dont msg back through it! Lazy me! Very nice bike! Looks my size too! Albeit not at that saddle height! Nice shimano wheels but a long cage rear mech on a double? Liking the short drop handle bars.. often wondered about them... You taking this bike for the Windsor ride?

I got a new frame and wheels! Wanted the recent tarmac but have compromised so I can go to Thailand so gone for a 2nd hand, but an awesome Spesh Tarmac E5 frame! Zebra print! Its loooovvvvvveeelyy! And very very light too!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Just remembered you saying about this! Sorry! I follow this site alot through my moby but dont msg back through it! Lazy me! Very nice bike! Looks my size too! Albeit not at that saddle height! Nice shimano wheels but a long cage rear mech on a double? Liking the short drop handle bars.. often wondered about them... You taking this bike for the Windsor ride?
> 
> I got a new frame and wheels! Wanted the recent tarmac but have compromised so I can go to Thailand so gone for a 2nd hand, but an awesome Spesh Tarmac E5 frame!* Zebra print!* Its loooovvvvvveeelyy! *And very very light too! *



Are you telling us that your new bike is like a picture of you in your underpants Davy?


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Are you telling us that your new bike is like a picture of you in your underpants Davy?



Martin... *shush.....* 

Bit like this... except white tyres and saddle!


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Cor, all those new bikes.
> 
> I can't justify spending £1k on a bike. 95% of my cycling is commuting through London with a monthly CC ride.
> 
> My current two steeds will have to do.



With all the hassle and constant buying/changes I have to do, give me your fixie anyday!


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

"Acqua saPony"... how apt!

Did you notice your seatpost has a bit missing from the back?


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> "Acqua saPony"... how apt!
> 
> Did you notice your seatpost has a bit missing from the back?



Cor blimney govnor, check your rhyming slang! Very apt indeed!

Dear dear... dont worry dear child, I will show you how the hidden seat pin works!


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Aug 2009)

Your new frame may suit me Davy


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Your new frame may suit me Davy



No no no no no!! You are not having it!!!


----------



## clivedb (27 Aug 2009)

Can I check current arrangements? Is Mike's crew still leaving St Pancras at 9 to cycle to Windsor? I am hoping to join this ride but need to check train times from MK to Euston.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=863833&postcount=22

Hello Clive - here's mike's post with his proposed timing...subject to leaves on the trees, snow etc. I'm going to meet up with topcat1, sig, handbag, alinee, mikinee, stevevw, (only coming because he likes a crash) meee, cliveeee - possiblee, (and Marilyn?) collect redjedi on the way out via Brentford?, Davy (if he hasn't raced ahead to get the coffees in...~)


----------



## Aperitif (27 Aug 2009)

So. I have been thinking about what might be nice.
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17694

This ride will take in Burnham Beeches & Stoke Common, Dorneywood, Cliveden, Cookham, Bisham Abbey, Littlewick Green, Bray, Maidenhead town to get across the Thames, to Dorney (spiritual home of 'Yenrod'), Eton Wick, Eton, Datchet, into the Royal Park via a naughty slope, circuit of the Park by Smiths Lawn (where the toffs will be playing with their fillies - three finals of Polo I am led to believe), through the Savill Gardens and across, down, round, take a look at Windsor House from a view down Long Walk, cut out of the Park and into Windsor to rap with 500,000 tourists.

Starts at the Train Station and ends adjacent. Add in the allez retour from London and it is 180km spread over the day...another 100 miler +
2000 feet of climbing. Passes by several stations too - if it is more convenient.

I'm going to check it out early on Saturday - just for fun.







Credit to the person who took the photograph - from flickr


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Aug 2009)

right.. have be given the ok for this although it was more an 'ok,if you have to' ,can't blame him,we had a very nice week away in Dorset,I went back to work monday and have been working 12/14 hr days while the kids have been driving him mad , I will just have to be extra nice / helpful for the next couple of days

Anyway
Topcat1 what time would I need to get to the station for us to get to St Pancras in good time?


----------



## mistral (28 Aug 2009)

Lurverly route Teef

But unfortunately we seem to pass directly through some urban wasteland ....

Come friendly bombs and fall on Slough!
It isn't fit for humans now, 
There isn't grass to graze a cow.....

Whereas Clive up in MK, has grazing but only concrete cows


----------



## redjedi (28 Aug 2009)

I just clicked on the elevation data. My legs are aching already.

I also see you've thrown in a few dead ends for that true Mouseketeer experiance


----------



## mistral (28 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Hi Sig, hope you can make it.
> 
> Right here go's from my big red AA atlas, it's the one I photocopied the other week:-
> 
> ...



Cor blimey guv'nr, when did you do the knowledge me old china plate etc. etc. ©Dick van Dyke 

Careful Mike, you're spending so much time down in the smoke you'll be a southern softie before you know it.


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2009)

that route takes in a mile or two of my commute, around White Waltham


----------



## redjedi (28 Aug 2009)

mistral said:


> Cor blimey guv'nr, when did you do the knowledge me old china plate etc. etc. ©Dick van Dyke
> 
> Careful Mike, you're spending so much time down in the smoke you'll be a southern softie before you know it.



I think he knows his way around London better than me, and I've lived here for 12 years


----------



## mike e (28 Aug 2009)

MacB said:


> that route takes in a mile or two of my commute, around White Waltham



that route takes in a couple of hundred mile or two of my commute as well....


----------



## redjedi (28 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Route looks great.
> 
> My brother-in-law owns a cafe in Cookham.
> 
> I'll find out if it's open for Monday! how much a sausage sandwich is and tell him we'll be there on Monday !



Fixed that for you


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> Route looks great.
> 
> My brother-in-law owns a cafe in Cookham.
> 
> I'll find out if it's open for Monday!



Crock - you are playing a blinder!
(It WILL be open) will it not? 

His name isn't William by any chance is it? As in 'Will Cookham, but I prefer roasting chicken...'

Sorry.

The last part of the route looks a bit higgeldy-piggeldy but that is because all the paths are not indicated on the map. It is totally flexible with regard to time, weather etc. Also, we don't have to return to the station/s - if everyone is cycling 'in' from the South / East side of the park it is easy to spill out and return to your nests or other stations along the way.


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2009)

redjedi said:


> Fixed that for you



do we feel an 'extended' family discount coming on here?


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

I'll do the telephone number bit soon as well. All welcome. Come and get lost.


----------



## orienteer (28 Aug 2009)

Might be up for this, joining at Windsor, depending on various other pressures!

Is it for about 9.30 at Windsor Central Station?


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2009)

orienteer said:


> Might be up for this, joining at Windsor, depending on various other pressures!
> 
> Is it for about 9.30 at Windsor Central Station?



I think it'll be 10-1030 - ride to start about 11 I'd guess


----------



## mike e (28 Aug 2009)

The pic of the big hill looks super dooper, I'm going to start at the very top and ride very fast all the way to the end of the big path..

Also, if it's wet (I hope not) that grass might get a bit muddy and someone who shall remain nameless could very unfortunately end up on said wet and muddy grass, this could play havoc with the bling factor of said nameless persons bicycle....

Is this feasible on Bank Holiday Monday? Probably might have to engage in some pedestrian avoidance tactics....


----------



## redjedi (28 Aug 2009)

pedestrian avoidance tactics at 40+mph 

We'll have to send Davy down first to clear a path.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> into the Royal Park via a *naughty slope*,



Aperitif, dear sir, Ive been pulled over many a times as bikes are forbidden and they are usually very hot on it too...

We will have to be very sneaky if so, but oh, what a rush!

Mikeeeee, as fast as you may go down hill on a fixie  there is a main road cutting through the royal mile...

And luke!!! TUT!!!! I think we should send MacB down first, I mean those butterfly bars must be a biking equivilent of a Chelsea Tractors cattle bars??

And CoG.... tell him its easy money! I mean, the numbers we now have in our peleton along with a minimun spend and am sure plus passing trade he'll be quids in! 

And yes, am excited as I am moving house Sunday, which means I wont be getting lashed that day so no hangover monday which means all bets are now off! Just a shame mondays miles will count as this months cyclogs tally....

Aperitif, ill probably ride in with you to london to pick up the chasing pack if thats okay? I fancy another ton of miles this month...


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Also, if it's wet (I hope not) that grass might get a bit muddy and someone who shall remain nameless could very unfortunately end up on said wet and muddy grass, this could play havoc with the *bling factor* of said *nameless* persons bicycle....


----------



## mike e (28 Aug 2009)

Bet's off?.............hmm I'm not sure, "humping" furniture about could cause many injuries including cramp...

Put me down for:-

1,000,000 to 1 - grand piano roll's down staircase and over poor Davy's foot...... (see how I've not gone for major injuries there)


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

Royal Mile not allowed  Plenty of other ups and down within the park though (particularly behind the rhododendrons if it's dry  )

Last night I wrote to Bisham Abbey etc...

_Martin,



Yes the Centre and the café will be open over the weekend (only 10-4 on Monday). The café is situated upstairs in the sports centre however you would be welcome to take and food and drink purchased out onto the lawn area by the tennis courts or in front of the abbey (Not on Saturday and Sunday though as there will be functions taking place in the old abbey building/lawn) and so you would not be able to access these areas. Hope this helps!



Kind Regards,



Claire Broomby

Business Development Manager

Bisham Abbey National Sports Centre, _

So that bit is open.

Needs a roll call soon as well... Why is work interfering with all this arranging?


----------



## redjedi (28 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Needs a *roll call* soon as well... Why is work interfering with all this arranging?



Bacon and egg roll for me please 

This Bisham Abbey looks quite posh, should I bring a credit card in case I want a biscuit to go with my tea?


----------



## mike e (28 Aug 2009)

Some questions ???

What is a lawn? up here we only have grass..

Is Bisham Abbey where England train?

If yes, do I need to bring my big book of autograph's.....


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Bet's off?.............hmm I'm not sure, *"humping"* furniture about could cause many injuries including cramp...
> 
> Put me down for:-
> 
> 1,000,000 to 1 - grand piano roll's down staircase and over poor Davy's foot...... (see how I've not gone for major injuries there)



I dont get that excited or aquainted to new furniture!! 

I have actually throught about this area of possible "fatigue"...

Luckily, am moving in to a ground floor maisonette...


----------



## mike e (28 Aug 2009)

OK all, I'm out of here. Setting off very soon for a couple of days camping in the Lakes, I'll be back on here Sunday night to check all is still good. Have PM'd my mobile to Teef and co.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, see you Monday.


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> OK all, I'm out of here. Setting off very soon for a couple of days camping in the Lakes, I'll be back on here Sunday night to check all is still good. Have PM'd my mobile to Teef and co.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone, see you Monday.



Hope the weathers good for you then!!

Thanks, you to, catch ya monday!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Aug 2009)

Sig , just before 8 , we're only 15 minutes away from st pancras and the others are meeting at 8.15


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

Roll call so far, for the Slough of Despondency Tour this Monday 31st...
in august company.

Sig
handbag
alinaee
MacB
mikee
topcat1
stevevw
redjedi
User1314
Mistral
Davywhitewallnuts AKA "Zebradee"
orienteer
clivedb
Sittingduck + 2 ()
Peter?
Piper?
Pickeda?
Peckofpickle..?

A massive posse - but you can make it bigger. Reading the thread means you know roughly where we are going by now (which is more than I do... )
Join in.
Become a 'Monday Mouseketeer' - motto "All for some and some for all!"


----------



## DJ (28 Aug 2009)

Hello folks, I've just had my couple of days holiday and am now back at work!!!! 

Only just seen this thread, and no I could not be bothered to read throught the whole 17 pages!!!

I will come along If;

a/ I can get a pass 

b/ I am not too tired from having worked nights all w/e

c/ I can meet TC in Oval before he goes to St Pancreas


----------



## clivedb (28 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Alinaee & Kat,Teef meet ST PANCRAS not Kings Cross and we can find somewhere nice for breakfast, set off 9am to arrive Windsor 10.30am ish give or take, with a meeting time for everyone else 11am depart



OK, I'm taking this at the latest timing for the rendezvous in Euston Road. I can get a train that arrives at about 8.45 at Euston and will come and find you at St P. (West Coast trains between MK and Euston are minimal this weekend.) I infer that there's no specific cafe at St P identified, but I'll PM Teef my mob number so we can make contact.


----------



## Origamist (28 Aug 2009)

I'll see if I can make this. Sounds good.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

A Welcome Matt!


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2009)

this is awesome, the draw of TC1, posts up a casual 'what we doing' thread and suddenly we've got people travelling from all over to ride with him. So no crashing TC


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Aug 2009)

I'm 3-1 odds on to not be making this ride. Will confirm by Sunday though.


----------



## MacB (28 Aug 2009)

User3143 said:


> Such is the joy and flexibility of cycling! What time from Windsor station?



Lee, I'll be at the station around 10am, but expect the ride to commence around 1045-1100hrs


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

DJ said:


> Hello folks, I've just had my couple of days holiday and am now back at work!!!!
> 
> Only just seen this thread, and no I could not be bothered to read throught the whole 17 pages!!!
> 
> ...



DJ - it will be great if you can join in - don't forget that Crock and mistral are heading through to Windsor too - from the South, although from the Kingston-ish point of view. (TC is a 'safer pair of shorts hands' though, as Gersh usually 'blows up' when he gets excited!  )


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> I'm 3-1 odds on to not be making this ride. Will confirm by Sunday though.



This post is rubbish - mods please delete...


----------



## Aperitif (28 Aug 2009)

Sig
handbag
alinaee
MacB
mikee
topcat1
stevevw
redjedi
User1314
Mistral
Davywhitewallnuts AKA "Zebradee"
orienteer
clivedb
Sittingduck + 2 ()
Peter?
Piper?
Pickeda?
Peckofpickle..?
Origamist
Lee

Plenty of tickets still available - I heard a rumour...only a rumour mind, that Prince Andrew was going to tag along. (He heard that Davywhitewallnuts was buying the beers...) Besides, I told him we have three Princesses riding already.


----------



## des.o (29 Aug 2009)

I'm up for this if I may. Tried picking my way through the thread, but still not sure on the arrangements... assuming you are riding out to Windsor after Mike's early o'clock arrival, any chance that the route comes though Chiswick/Kew or nearby and I could jump on there?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Aug 2009)

anybody bringing a bag-apart from Handbag-that could carry cake


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2009)

des.o said:


> I'm up for this if I may. Tried picking my way through the thread, but still not sure on the arrangements... assuming you are riding out to Windsor after Mike's early o'clock arrival, any chance that the route comes though Chiswick/Kew or nearby and I could jump on there?



Pm'd you Des...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2009)

The recce ride today was a pleasant sojourn into the sunkissed reaches, nay Beeches, of Buckinghamshire, Berkshire and beyond.





Slough brought its juxtaposition of naff and crass together - no point in bombing something that already looks blown up. Even the atmosphere had potholes.





I picked up some houmous and pitta bread for Monday - left it stashed at the side of the road with barely a clue how to find it...





This was the dellzeqq style 'off road' section - great view! And I chatted with a woman who had a great pair. 
Parsons Jack Russells they were, and she advised me of a roadworthy route - just need to find it on the map now - the bridleway is a no-no for 23c fairies like me. (I did this recce on my Veneto + 25 M+ - so I was 'protected')





Culture stretched as far as the eye could see...A combined exhibition by Jake the Peg and Jack Vettriano knocking 'em for six in Bray...





In Eton, they know how to make a long-distance cyclist welcome...





The latter part of the ride - in Windsor Great Park - Smith's Lawn. (This morning, Mr Smith's lawn was being finely trimmed with a robot lawn mower.) Amazing sight - back garden lawn, as far as the eye can see! If the polo finals are on Monday - that will be a spectacle!

The weather - excellent. The company? Couldn't understand a thing he was talking about.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Aug 2009)

Here's a refined version of Monday's ride, which cuts the rocky path out, but leaves two mildly gravelly sections which, in my opinion, will not cause any problems of Bognoronian proportions...

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=17923


----------



## redjedi (29 Aug 2009)

Looking good 'teef...... the ride not you 



des.o said:


> I'm up for this if I may. Tried picking my way through the thread, but still not sure on the arrangements... assuming you are riding out to Windsor after Mike's early o'clock arrival, any chance that the route comes though Chiswick/Kew or nearby and I could jump on there?





Aperitif said:


> Pm'd you Des...



Could I be privy to this PM? I would like to know what time I need to crawl out of bed.

I'm guessing you'll be passing at about 9.30.


----------



## clivedb (29 Aug 2009)

Sorry to all who have been putting this together but I am having to rearrange my weekend and cycle on Sunday instead of Monday. Have a great time and see most of you on Friday/Sat for the Whitstable FNRttC.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

clivedb said:


> Sorry to all who have been putting this together but I am having to rearrange my weekend and cycle on Sunday instead of Monday. Have a great time and see most of you on Friday/Sat for the Whitstable FNRttC.



Look forward to seeing you for the Whitstable Wobble then clive - have a nice day


----------



## topcat1 (30 Aug 2009)

I'm just going out to get a paper
on tc2s' bike
i might be a while


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Firming up the timings time now:

We start with a big clock at 08:15 - St Pancras.
mikee
lee
alinaee
handbagee
zebradee (aka Davy )
mee
steveevw


08:20 - Fenchurch Street, thence to St P for rendezvous:
Sig and tc with dj? &steveevw

Direct to Windsor Central - with all the cafés:
MacB
Crock
mistral
orienteer

Adding into the mix en route:
des o (if he's not on time he'll be 'des o late'  ) Neros, Chiswick
redjedi Coach & Horses, Brentford
&steveevw

Anyone who wants to amend this list,(apart from steveevw) please copy and paste with amended or added details so we are all together at some point on Monday. 
And, of course, please do the same if you want to ADD your name to this list of Informal Riders...'The Monday Mouseketeers'.
Not a difficult ride - quite nice in places*

*Serving suggestion
Caution: This ride may contain nuts. (and steveevw)


----------



## mike e (30 Aug 2009)

Hello everybody, I'm back from the Lakes and ready for another adventure......

The Lake's weekend involved lot's of walking (no bikes at all), nearly getting lost and some mixed weather which was largely ok..ish.

The Bank Holiday will hopefully involve lots of cycling (no walking at all, unless Teef has planned something evil), not getting lost (were talking people's back yard's here) and brilliant weather (because were in the south and it's always sunny).

Des, glad you can make this ride

DJ, hope you can too

Sig, always room for cake in my bag...

Everyone else, see you all soon.

I'm on the 05:36 Sheffield to St Pancras 08:09 train, which means I only need to leave the house by 04:00......or should that be......no it's definately......because it's going to be worth the early start.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Reminder to everyone: Please write a 'why aren't you open?' note to post through the letterbox of Crock's B-I-L's café in Cookham...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

User1314 said:


> . That will be funny!



stevevw has many options...


----------



## Peter (30 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Firming up the timings time now:
> 
> We start with a big clock at 08:15 - St Pancras.
> mikee
> ...



You know I can't resist 
I'll be pootling along towards Windsor - aiming for 10:30


----------



## iLB (30 Aug 2009)

still umming and arrring about this...


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Aug 2009)

It's a definite no-no from me folks, sorry. Will be doing a gentle and flat 24 miler with the newbies - have a fantastic day though!


----------



## mike e (30 Aug 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> still umming and arrring about this...



What's there to umm and arr about??

I bet your weather down south is a lot nicer than up here where it's hoofing it down...

You'll have 3 year's of this in a couple of month's time...

Make the most of it whilst you can....


----------



## orienteer (30 Aug 2009)

Unfortunately my intentions have been thwarted

Being dragged off for a hike in the Chilterns instead - hope you all have a good ride, see you some other time.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

OK. Next time orienteer - if we ever get back...

Peter - excellent.

Des - as you were. Sig and topcat are arriving to St Pee at 08:15 - all back on track.

ilb - you know you want to.

Don't forget the free raffle...

The last posted bikehike map holds good....

Davy 07:15 by the bus stop outside Hounslow Bus garage.

Anyone I have forgotten? (Haven't forgotten you MacB - ticking away in the background like a vital component - have you and Peter made contact as you'll be heading in from Hampshire?)


----------



## DJ (30 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Firming up the timings time now:
> 
> We start with a big clock at 08:15 - St Pancras.
> mikee
> ...




I will come straight from work, find a quiet coffee bar in the corner of St Pancreas, I will be having breakfast and keeping one eye open for other bikees.


----------



## stevevw (30 Aug 2009)

My Darling wife is not working tomorrow now. So that's me out  But I will get to have a lay in 

I was so looking forward to meeting up with you all again. Oh well, see some of you next weekend in Hertfordshire? Or are you all doing the FNRttC? If you are I will see you on the next FNRttC in October.

I hope all goes well for you and the weather stays fine.

Steve


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Perfect DJ!

"Come on - let's be havin' you!" We'll 'Delia' a good ride if you come along...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> It's a definite no-no from me folks, sorry. Will be doing a gentle and flat 24 miler with the newbies - have a fantastic day though!



Sorry to hear that SiD - we were looking forward to a 'Duck meets Duck' opportunity.


----------



## DJ (30 Aug 2009)

Not sure how long I will last on this ride, if any of you notice me scowling at you (more than usual) please dont be alarmed, and also if anyone notices me falling a sleep then please just give me a poke!!

Not you though TC ! I've seen the effect with my own eyes of you trying to get someones attention from behind!!


----------



## mike e (30 Aug 2009)

Mini-disaster now avoided, casually talking to my better half earlier when I mentioned about train tickets, this triggered my memory which kindly reminded me that I had to pick up the booked online train tickets from the self service machine at Hull station (I used to order them online and have them posted to my address but there was an unfortunate incident which involved a no-show of tickets and some colourful language exchanges with a call centre in India) anyway the tickets are now with me so I just need to set my alarm for early-o-clock...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Aw shucks steve - your post crept in and I missed it. Never mind...there is a nice flat stretch on the return too, by Eton Wick - ideal for a mini sprint!


----------



## Origamist (30 Aug 2009)

Sorry, I'm going to be a no show - hopefully will see a few of you on Friday...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Aug 2009)

Excluded from the 'fold' Matt - see you FriNiRittCo...


----------



## Bollo (30 Aug 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Sorry to hear that SiD - we were looking forward to a 'Duck meets Duck' opportunity.



The technical term is "duck on duck".

Have a good ride gents (any ladeez to keep them honest?) Would love to join you but after today my legs are being melted down for glue.


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2009)

Thanks Paul - remind me not to buy glue next week.

Radius has popped up on the radar...Jack - you coming? You may see this thread late...
Directions: Embankment, A4 - press hard, bear left to A30 - follow the road ahead.


----------



## DJ (31 Aug 2009)

Am just about to leave work thought I would be feeling nackered by now !!! Am not, am feeling excited about what could turn out to be a great CC ride impromptu events are usualy the best.

Jack !!! Excellant have been wondering were the young stick has been!!!

Presumed he had debunked to LFGSS permenantly, alas no he may be willing to dip his toe in the official old codgers ride of the month once again!! 
It would be great to see you Radius if you can make it, you have my number if you need some kind of direction to ST Pancreas!

See ya all soon.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (31 Aug 2009)

sorry to disappoint but I haven't made cake


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2009)

Don't worry about that Sig - mikee's bringing the one he stole last time!


----------



## Peter (31 Aug 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> sorry to disappoint but I haven't made cake



What, no cake?  I may have to reconsider!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (31 Aug 2009)

right i'm on my way
Topcat ,train gets in at Fenchurch St 7.42 so see you there
byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Aug 2009)

Quick update! Ride was going very well, untill I broke a spoke just gone 12pm! 

Now just back at work (where I keep all my bike parts) and spare wheel swopped back over and now going back to join them, where ever they may be in Berkshire!! 

Currently at mile 71.6 and I want the ton!!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Aug 2009)

Cooo-eeeeeeeeee! I'm back, having left the Whitewallnuts at 'the office' and Red, Des, Kat and mikee heading into Windsor for a beer train 

Apart from the excursion around the back of the fire, police and ambulance station in Maidenhead it didn't go too badly. I can only say thanks to a nice bunch of Monday Mouseketeers - only the true hardcore making it up Crimp Hill to the Guards Polo Club, The Obelisk and King George.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Aug 2009)

Am still in the office! God am sooo tired!!

Fantastic day out, absolutly shattered! Too shattered to even make it to my kebabery! and still another 10 mile to go home! Should finish over 125miles for the day... 

Well done Aperitif for the great ride and well done one and all for doing it, it was a slog! Especially Crimp Hill!! It goes on and on and on and on and on and Ariston! 

Write up tomorrow when am alive! Heart Rate monitor sais am dead!


----------



## topcat1 (31 Aug 2009)

Just had some tea, left Sig and Alina just before big ben, Alina jumped a red light and got pulled, Sig on train.


photos tomorrow. night night.


----------



## DJ (31 Aug 2009)

I am still awake!!! I dont know how long its been ????

Did 78 miles for the day, I am happy with that in the circumstances.

Had a great day and thankyou TC for startng the thread and thanks to Martin for all the organising and the fuzzy felt!!!! 

Things that initialy stick in my mind; was firstly getting in a mad panic while standing waiting for everyone at St Pancreas and then suddenly everyone turning up all at the sametime and the imense releif that followed. Oh and realising what Martin meant by a big clock!!!

Davy managing to wangle out of two quite nice hills and wagging off back to his office and a quick kip while we burnt ourselves out in the sun. 

The pub, great food and good company the locals put up with us, but I guess it was obvious we werent staying.

Katz giggling alot and Allinae (sorry spelling) bulldozing her way across the Shires on her huge bike!!!!

Big respect to Sig for carrying on stoically after her run in with a wasp!! She didnt winge about it and was great til the end, hope you are ok sig.

Oh and the sound track to the ride Mikeee, although I was a tad worried about him at one point as he didnt seem quite so talkative as he had on the Southend ride!!!! Maybe it was the change in altitude!!!


----------



## redjedi (31 Aug 2009)

Just got back. 

Chickened out of the ride back to Brentford, so went for a well earned beer with Mike, Des and Kats.

Got off the train at Feltham , but with a 25 min wait for the connection, decided to ride home.

Now time for a cold beer and a shower...... Maybe the beer first 

mmmm. ...Kebab sounds good, but I'm to tired to go back out 

I've got a few pics to post tomorrow


----------



## GrasB (31 Aug 2009)

I've just realised an epic fail on my part, I've have completely forgotten to go for a ride this weekend. I've been to busy repairing & maintaining my cars, reading random c**p on line & conversing with Uni types to get on a bike


----------



## alinaee (31 Aug 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Just had some tea, left Sig and Alina just before big ben, Alina jumped a red light and got pulled, Sig on train.
> 
> 
> photos tomorrow. night night.




how on earth did you know that?? were you following us?? or do you have some savvy spy cam???


----------



## des.o (1 Sep 2009)

Raffles are the new rapha....

A magical mystery tour from Aperitif - one of my favourite rides this year, reminiscent of long gone school holiday adventures at times. The kind of day out on a bike that I'd love to take friends who 'don't get' this whole cycling malarkey on. 

Cheers to all for the excellent company and Aperitif for pulling together an unexpected treat.


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

mike e home safe and sound, will post later but for now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

King mikee III chats to Prince Des O'IV as they plot the addition of the word 'Culloden' to the Obelisk...

So many questions.


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2009)

Cheers folk, great to see you all and thanks to Martin, as usual, for superb organisation. I was lazing in a bath by 6pm after 70 miles, that was enough for me. Where Peter and I split off from you is about 3 miles into my commute home so it was a very familiar 17 miles to go. Not having done it on the Giant in its' stripped, and skinny tyred, incarnation, I experimented a bit. The ups were easier and faster, the flats I got a higher speed for similar efforts. Downhill though the commuter bike goes faster with less effort. I needed to go to the big ring, for the first time ever, to try and match my commuters downhill speed.

Enough of that what about DavyWalnuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Priceless incarnate!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Turns up - hats off to him for that one we weren't sure - 3 breakfasts and some sweets later and he's fueled for a 300 miles ride - shame he was only planning about a third of that distance - then carries enough extra fuel for LeJog and back!!!!!!!!! Couple this with a minimal spoke, super lightweight, rear wheel and something's got to give.

What can I say Davy it's pure entertainmaint, but what a trooper as well. Goes off to get train, with his poorly rear wheel, and then returns to ride having put on spare. That was top notch and definitely didn't figure in my betting options


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

...


> That was top notch



Yes - agreed. Big effort by the walking, talking Waitrose.
You did miss the postscript Al, which inolved a two-up 34kph return towards Staines. Davy started rubbing his tummy and pulling faces (well, a different expression anyway). I asked if he was ok - he replied 'Stomach..urgh...need the toilet..!' 
Upped the rate to 42kph and got in front - just in case! 

This man can eat a dozen sausage sandwiches with white bread - in one sitting.


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...
> 
> Yes - agreed. Big effort by the walking, talking Waitrose.
> You did miss the postscript Al, which inolved a two-up 34kph return towards Staines. Davy started rubbing his tummy and pulling faces (well, a different expression anyway). I asked if he was ok - he replied 'Stomach..urgh...need the toilet..!'
> ...



I'm glad I didn't come back with you two now. I would not have been able to keep that pace up all the way to Feltham.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

I assure you Luke - with the Vesuvian gurglings coming from the inner Walnutsac - you would have been inspired!


----------



## handbag (1 Sep 2009)

what a lovely day to mark the end of the summer 2009! thank you Aperitif and thank you all the rest of the gang. did just less than 90 miles and my knees are screeeeeaming today but the last few miles in/around Windsor great park was an absolute high light of the day. the colour of polo fields ( green, green, green!! ), the giant rhubarb leaves, panoramic view from the top of The Long Walk... and a glass of shandy with friends to end the perfect day... can't ask for more. let's do another one soon, thanks again folks


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Sep 2009)

alinaee said:


> how on earth did you know that?? were you following us?? or do you have some *savvy spy cam*???



And you were sooo good too stopping at red-lights all day long keeping up the good cyclist image an all... 

And did you not notice TC following you all day... must have been using your draft...


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I assure you Luke - with the Vesuvian gurglings coming from the inner Walnutsac - you would have been inspired!



Put it this way, it was touch n cloth go in the final stages!


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Sep 2009)

Thanks MacB! Nice write up there! And yes, where were the odds on that one!! lol!

Well, what an excellant day out! Well organised, minus the odd garmin gremlin, but hey, if it worked 100%, we would have nothing to take the piss out off but me!! But yes, well done Aperitif, very good work and planning all around and great scenery, well, once in the Sticks! And all from the a idea from TC! Bravo! Really shows the bonding and fondness for cycling we all have!

This was a very good effort by one and all with very high mileages accross the board! I ended up on 127miles for the day, with an average of 15.7mph, what I have doubted, but then works out about right given the sprints into and out of london and from Staines to somewhere in Berkshire with the replaced rear wheel! 

My day started on the bike just gone 7am, and even though I had moved house the day before and only got to bed a few hours previously, I could not let the team down! I was revved up and ready to go! And of course, with Mikee leaving so bloody early and looking forward to a chin wag with everyone, new sights and sounds and MacB having odds on me not turning up, I HAD to get out of bed! One big faux pas in doing the stupid thing of not stocking up the new cupboards with food so I was burning negative calories for the first 20 miles, hence alllll the food I comsumed! I aint that greedy! ;-)

So onwards to London to pick up the posse with Aperitif then back pass my new house and old house to Windsor... I led for a bit but was concerned about going tooooo fast, so sorry if I did! Poor Alinees legs where a blur! hehe! Once in Windsor with the rest of the peleton and fully stocked up from a rather nice waitrose, off we went! Until that spoke went ping! I think It might have been the apple I had that took it over its weights limit! Shame as the ride was settling down nicely! Oh well, I did miss those hills!! With the help of Ape's utility belt, said spoke affixed to another and then off for a 6mile jaunt to LBS in Sluff and then Train to my office in Staines to swap rear wheels and back off again in super sonic speed to a roughly estimated town somewhere in Berks to meet up with the travelling pack! Turns out we was under a mile apart, good guess work there and thanks for diverting slightly for me! 

Onwards and upwards back to Windsor releasing a few Mouseketeers before going around Windsor Park, minus some **** trying to wipe a few of us out! I've never been all the way around Windsor Park before but what a treat and an awesome finish(ish) to the day out! At this point, my body then decieded to give up so instead of a beer, my office (for clearing up my mess from earlier) and bed was calling me! So cheerio to the rest of the clan and off Ape and me went! And in record speed too as I was, well, suddenly struck down with illness (refer to the above posting! hehehe!) Finally home about 10pm picking up a chicken tikka nan wrap (good bye local kabbaby, hello local curry house) and was welcomed home by my new house mate who said, "wow, youve been cycling all day? Glass of red?" and hence forth, goodbye bottle and wrap! 

I had a good chat with a few peeps but didnt have to chance to chat to some more, so I am sorry! But what a day, what a weekend, awesome times, awesome people! Thanks!

Roll on Whitstable! 

Oh, MacB, I've come out of the dark side, am now logging cyclogs under CC, finally!


----------



## topcat1 (1 Sep 2009)

Introducing the "monday mouseketeers"





from the left
mistral,dj,handbag,alina,aperitif,redjedi,macB,sig,des,c o g,peter mike


it's going to take ages to load the photos (100+)
i'll link to them when they're ready


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Sep 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Introducing the "monday mouseketeers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great photo, but am missing! So are you! Was it meant to be so well cycle top colour coordinated?


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

There was a second photo, taken by MacB, which had TC1 in it, but he had to hold onto MacB's bike complete with butterfly bars 

I believe that photo was instantly destroyed, we were also sworn to secrecy never to tell anyone


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

Don't think you should mention about topcat caressing MacB's butterfly bars Luke - most unkind! 

On the subject of butterflies, another segway was interfered with by Cassius 'float like a butterfly bar, sting like a bee wasp' Clay* staying at Cliveden. Apparently 'security' had secured the property for his stay. 

* Of course, Muhammad Ali - on his fund raising tour. 

And the bee / wasp addition is because Sig got stung. 'Ouch' she said as the wasp drilled her lip.
And then she carried on. Tough stuff our Sig. Good to ride with and tuff stuff.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> There was a second photo, taken by MacB, which had TC1 in it, but he had to hold onto MacB's bike complete with butterfly bars
> 
> I believe that photo was instantly destroyed, we were also sworn to secrecy never to tell anyone



Well, am glad that the secret is safe with us! 

hahaha, I've just noticed Alina's on tip-toes! Not wise to be so short and pose next to Aperitif!


----------



## topcat1 (1 Sep 2009)

Feeling left out Davy?







Here they are
http://tinypic.com/a/19sg5/3

Oh yeah more memories
crossing a bridge in windsor and spot a big wheel, cogs nice new bike, passing through egypt.

Dorney wood photo call, Katz meeting Peter and asking for his user name, stopping for lunch at the Jolly Farmer, the raffle, the prizes.

The sun coming out after lunch, not meeting Ali , getting out of London for the day, Davys return, some idiot turning left and stopping causing a 4 bike pile up.

The return on the A30 with cars passing too close, it's always fun riding home, the Albert bridge at night.

Thanks guys and gals for a very good day, Martin well done, Mike dj mac sig katz alina Des Peter cog Luke Davy and Mistral guys that's how to spend a bank holiday.
 tc1


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Ahhh... there it is!

TC1 trying out MacB's butterflys for size 

I'm sure he said "These would look good on the Litespeed!" as he stared in disgust at the drops on his Merlin


----------



## Peter (1 Sep 2009)

Great day out, really enjoyed meeting the group again and a few others I hadn't met before.

Thanks to Aperitif for a fantastic route - you certainly took your time planning that ride!

Apologies to MacB for slowing him down on the last 15 miles - didn't feel too great and feel even worse today. The clunky bike didn't help matters, wasn't sure I'd make it home in one piece.

Great photos topcat1


----------



## alinaee (1 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Well, am glad that the secret is safe with us!
> 
> hahaha, I've just noticed Alina's on tip-toes! Not wise to be so short and pose next to Aperitif!



every little helps!!...might stand on my pedals next time.......


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

You do take nice photos Dave - spot the plane!

And this one is one of many 'aides memoire' of the day.






"Mind your heads!"


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/26/Strand-underpass-london-800.jpg

Oooop's, I inadvertently rode thru this last night, it was another "left it too late to get to the station mad dash". It did cross my mind halfway thru that I shouldn't be here


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Another epic fail to copy the image, but the link work's so 5 out of 10, must try harder...

Coming soon, my take on a fantastic day....................


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/26/Strand-underpass-london-800.jpg
> 
> Oooop's, I inadvertently rode thru this last night, it was another "left it too late to get to the station mad dash". It did cross my mind halfway thru that I shouldn't be here



To be fair I was going that fast... I didn't notice the sign on the right, having said that the picture doesn't quite show it, but it look's like it's the same sign's on the left, didn't notice them either....

Not sure if anyone else has ridden it, but it's mint, it's got a nice swoopy feel to it and you nearly get run over when exiting onto Kingsway.....

Can't say for certain but I doubt Mr Legg will include it on any FNRttC, if stopped I'd have played the old lost northener card...


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Here are the few pictures I took with my phone






Signposts were expecting the monday mouseketeers






Davy got the munchies but then had to go home in a hurry. He really is a fun-gi ( sorry)






We weren't allowed to cycle down here


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

ignore this, I am trying to see if it works

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=bXcZ8DDMLuTiGfFPRQKBNIh4l5k2TGxc

It probably won't


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> ignore this, I am trying to see if it works
> 
> http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=bXcZ8DDMLuTiGfFPRQKBNIh4l5k2TGxc
> 
> It probably won't



It hasn't....


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Mike. Copy the text from the "Direct Link for Layouts" box.

Click on the "insert picture" link above the reply box, and copy the the text in there.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

Are you trying to post an image mike? Right click, select 'copy image location', come into the reply to thread box, click on the yellow box with the mountains - it will give you another window - then Ctrl-V - to put the image location in the box and click ok.

This is for images not in tinypic, but perhaps pictures of forbidden tunnels...


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

Do what he says -


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

What "Direct link for layouts box"???

I will get the hang on this honest...........


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Got to be faster than that Martin. 

You're all fingers and puns


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

In fact, just click on the *IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards* if you are using tinypic - and paste it into the text box - that's all. (Sorry - didn't realise you were using tinyp)


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Got to be faster than that Martin.
> 
> You're all fingers and puns



That only deserves a lukewarm response...


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> What "Direct link for layouts box"???
> 
> I will get the hang on this honest...........



On the left of the picture your trying to link to, there's a list of codes to use.


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Please work


----------



## redjedi (1 Sep 2009)

Yeah...sheep 

Now where are all the windsor pics?


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

At f**king last...........

Prepare for more of this now, it's only taken me 2 months to master...

By the way, the picture I've posted is of no relevance to any of the rides I've done with you guy's.....however it is a nice picture of a road I've ridden in the...................PEAK DISTRICT.

If only we knew what day ???..........


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

Next lesson: When uploading to tinypic, select what you want to use the picture for. Mostly you will select a size to suit 'Forums and messageboards' - you'll see the sizing box there. Save the mega images for the detail shots - it makes it easier for peeps to view in a thread.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> At f**king last...........
> 
> ...




*Taken: 2007:04:18 16:00:30*


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2009)

Peter said:


> Apologies to MacB for slowing him down on the last 15 miles - didn't feel too great and feel even worse today. The clunky bike didn't help matters, wasn't sure I'd make it home in one piece.
> 
> Great photos topcat1



Not a bit of it, I know the route so well I don't have to think about gears, potholes etc. Also I couldn't resist the experimentation on lighter bike hence the zooming off up hills etc. I had no particular timescale plus it's really nice that someone else knows my commute now. You can verify that most of it resembles the last couple of miles before we met DavyW again. Just so that I can rub it in when they all complain about all the traffic etc on their commutes

Awesome pics TC1, now that you've touched the butterfly bars you may never go back

Seriously I'm moving to drops coz I want the braking and shifting on the sides/hoods as is comfiest riding position. Sadly too expensive to convert the Giant so will need to be new bike.....ho hum.....


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> *Taken: 2007:04:18 16:00:30*



Thank you for the help, yeah, I've just noticed it's a bit big when opened so I'll try and ensure the correct sizing.

Yes, on the 18th of April of this year at approximately 4pm the Peak District (and it's sheep) looked bloody marvelous....


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

> Seriously I'm moving to drops coz I want the braking and shifting on the sides/hoods as is comfiest riding position. Sadly too expensive to convert the Giant so will need to be new bike.....ho hum.....



Cor blimey guvnor...That's one of the best yet!


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Thank you for the help, yeah, I've just noticed it's a bit big when opened so I'll try and ensure the correct sizing.
> 
> Yes, on the 18th of April of this year at approximately 4pm the Peak District (and it's sheep) looked bloody marvelous....



This year been 2007 and not 2009 of course, although I've heard it might look a bit like the picture at the end of September...........


----------



## Aperitif (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Thank you for the help, yeah, I've just noticed it's a bit big when opened so I'll try and ensure the correct sizing.
> 
> Yes, on the 18th of April of this year at approximately 4pm the Peak District (and it's sheep) looked bloody marvelous....



2007 mikee - maybe you didn't set the year up when initialising the camera? We understand that you are a bit behind 'oop North' - two years approx! 

Edit: Everything I have posted tonight is on a delay of some description - it's keeping pace with my thinking...


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 2007 mikee - maybe you didn't set the year up when initialising the camera? We understand that you are a bit behind 'oop North' - two years approx!



No the year was definately 2007, it was a different camera you see.....

Having said that, because the pic is 2 years old the view is different now, there's a lot more B&Q's, McDonald's and high rise flat's.....


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Cor blimey guvnor...That's one of the best yet!



I have a similar dilemma, sometimes the back wheel on the fixed moves forward causing chain slack so................

1) Buy new wheel nuts with more bite to them

2) Buy new bike

Option 2 is definately the easier as it doesn't involve tools................


----------



## MacB (1 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I have a similar dilemma, sometimes the back wheel on the fixed moves forward causing chain slack so................
> 
> 1) Buy new wheel nuts with more bite to them
> 
> ...



new bike, definitely, and maybe forego the lavender colour this time


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> new bike, definitely, and maybe forego the lavender colour this time



Oop north we call it purple...


----------



## mike e (1 Sep 2009)

I am also running very slowly today.......

When I posted my Peak District pic and asked "if only we knew what day?", Teef then very kindly posted the picture details. I knew these as I was there when I took the picture...

My question was refering to the Strines ride at the end of this month were the day of the ride is still in limbo...


----------



## iLB (2 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> I have a similar dilemma, sometimes the back wheel on the fixed moves forward causing chain slack so................
> 
> 1) Buy new wheel nuts with more bite to them
> 
> ...



dibs on the old one...


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

When this happens.......






You miss out on this!!!





We decided on rhubarb crumble for after's





Were the girl's plotting something here???





Teef did his best to get us in....





This place has a certain character about it


----------



## DJ (2 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Ahhh... there it is!
> 
> 
> Next time I go on a ride I must remember to not come disguised as Mistral!!! Or was he disguised as me??
> ...


----------



## mistral (2 Sep 2009)

A belated thank you to topcat for the original idea, Teef for the (mostly) expert shepherding and to everyone else for making this yet another cracking ride.

Just a thought, how about considering a post Christmas jolly, maybe Richmond Park then taking in some riverside bozers?

In fancy dress?

For Charity?


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

mistral said:


> A belated thank you to topcat for the original idea, Teef for the (mostly) expert shepherding and to everyone else for making this yet another cracking ride.
> 
> Just a thought, how about considering a post Christmas jolly, maybe Richmond Park then taking in some riverside bozers?
> 
> ...



Looking at the picture outside the posh gates, most of us are in fancy dress...................


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

It was all his fault....





Always nice for someone to call and rub it in...





Shortly after this photo we were both stopped for doing 48mph in a 38mph..





Thank you everyone for a fantastic day out, although these days start a little early and finish a little late (well for me anyway) they are well worth the effort. I may have said that after the Southend ride as well, there's a definate pattern forming here...Mike travels a long way for a great ride with lovely people, someone's wheel break's, I nearly miss the train home. This ride was a little different as I got to have a beer at the end, twice!, it would have been nice to have a drink with everyone who was on the ride so maybe next time. Topcat1, keep asking the questions, Teef, absolute genius, the ride, the pub stop (best homemade burger I have ever eaten) the raffle (thank you very much for my new hat) the many sights we saw (including the rear entrance of Slough police station..) the list goe's on and on but if I keep posting I'm going to be late for work which is not like me as I'm never late for anything...............honest, well maybe then..

Bye for now and until the next time, if anyone has an inspirational idea the more notice the better for me so I can book my cheapo tickets, unless of course you all want to travel oop north for a ride???


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (2 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> And the bee / wasp addition is because Sig got stung. 'Ouch' she said as the wasp drilled her lip.
> And then she carried on. Tough stuff our Sig. Good to ride with and tuff stuff.



Think I said a little more than just ouch,I remember quite a bit of swearing.
As for being tough,growing up with 2 older brothers who liked to beat me up I had to toughen up.

Anyway , despite the wasp encounter i had a great time,can we do this one again,would like to do that last bit that I missed due to lack of time


----------



## alinaee (2 Sep 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Think I said a little more than just ouch,I remember quite a bit of swearing.
> As for being tough,growing up with 2 older brothers who liked to beat me up I had to toughen up.
> 
> Anyway , despite the wasp encounter i had a great time,can we do this one again,would like to do that last bit that I missed due to lack of time



agreed this was a fantastic ride......good weather, great people!!.....

our ride back was somewhat eventful, we ended up at heathrow and man do those planes look big overhead!!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (2 Sep 2009)

alinaee said:


> our ride back was somewhat eventful, we ended up at heathrow and man do those planes look big overhead!!



I forgot our detour to go plane spotting


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

I forgot to tell TC "...when you get to the Clockhouse Roundabout, take the line that sends you towards the A315...sorry.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Sep 2009)

> our ride back was somewhat eventful, we ended up at heathrow and man do those planes look big overhead!!



Told you the ride back was fun


----------



## alinaee (2 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I forgot to tell TC "...when you get to the Clockhouse Roundabout, take the line that sends you towards the A315...sorry.



nah it was way more fun the route we took, have never seen planes so close overhead before!!


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

alinaee said:


> nah it was way more fun the route we took, have never seen planes so close overhead before!!



Can you say for certain that you wasn't riding down the runway??....


----------



## alinaee (3 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Can you say for certain that you wasn't riding down the runway??....



on my 3 speed shopper??? that would have been a scene.......


----------

